# Honda HRA214 Self Propel not working



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I am working on a Honda HRA214 mower. The self propel has stopped working. This model has the driveshaft from the engine ot the transmission. With the engine running, I can see the engine side of the driveshaft turning. How can I tell if the driveshaft is any good or not. Also, how far should the self propel cable move when you pull the lever up. Can I determine if the cable or driveshaft is bad without removing the shield under the mower.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am not familiar with this model but I doubt the drive shaft is broken although it may be a key that is sheared. I would look at the clutch assembly first.

It is typically not to hard to remove the cover. Usually 3-4 screws. I would remove the cover so you can see better what is going on. Look at the clutching mechanism. cable and all. 

Is this a single speed, multiple speed or a variable speed transmission?


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

It is a single speed


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I would first look at the cable and lever mechanism. Make sure it is not broken. There is typically an adjustment on the handle bars that can control how much movement you get out of the cable. 

If that all looks ok then take the cover off and look around underneath.

On one Honda I worked on I once found the opposite end of the control cable clamp broken where it attached to the transmission. This made the cable ineffective. The lever moved freely but nothing happened giving you the sense the cable had a break in it. Once reattached it worked fine. You will only know this by tipping it up and looking underneath.


Good Luck


----------

